# How to remove rhinestones?



## Kim_t2_au (May 24, 2010)

Mutter, mutter, grumble, grumble, applying rhinestones, mutter, mutter, didn't see single stone clinging on at edge of transfer paper, grumble, grumble, now have rhinestone in the middle of nowhere on the t-shirt. Question, how do I remove the stone and any glue left over? I figure that if I heat the stone I may be able to lift it off the t-shirt but won't that leave glue on the shirt? How do I remove the glue? Mutter, mutter, grumble, grumble.

Kim


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I have attempted to remove a misplaced stone before. Got the stone off but could never get the glue off. Just do another shirt. It really isn't worth your time to try to get the glue off.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Of course, without seing the shirt this idea may be absolutely silly, but... Maybe strategically place/scatter around a few more stones to make it look like it's intentional?


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Great idea, Tania! That's exactly what I would do! 

Kim, I don't know what your original pattern looks like, but you MIGHT be able to get away with it. That's what we do in the paper crafting world... if we inadvertently get ink or a glue stain in the wrong place we cover it up with something (usually a flower! ). Sometimes that requires adding a few more scattered around so that the overall result looks balanced (and intentional).

If you can get away with that AND make it look great, then keep this one as a display shirt or something. At least it will not be wasted.


----------

